
Google Prediction API Waitlist Sign Up - geez
https://spreadsheets6.google.com/a/google.com/viewform?formkey=dHZoZk03MkVUYU1yZTRLRFc4LU5sM3c6MA
======
oomkiller
Isn't this the same form that's been up since it was announced, or is this
somehow different?

~~~
pplante
same form i used a few weeks ago.

------
antichaos
Clickable link for those who want to learn more about the API:
<http://code.google.com/apis/predict/>

------
pplante
this is a genius way for google to crowdsource future classifiers they may use
on search results. the terms of the api say the original data is still owned
by you, but it does not outline who owns the classification set generated from
your data.

maybe i am wrong here. just seems like a good resource for them to use later.

